# Is this depersonalisation/ derealisation?



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I can't believe I'm actually posting about this on a public forum, but here goes... 
It started about a month and a half ago when for two weeks now I felt almost constantly panicky. I had to walk out of lessons a couple of times because of it. I went to see a doctor and was prescribed Betablockers which stopped me feeling panicky. Now though, I just feel very unreal as if this isn't really happening. I keep having to remind myself that what is happening is happening, even though I know it is. I just feel as if I'm dreaming all the time. My vision is not affected, but I feel detached, as if I'm seeing things in a different way. It's like when you feel tired and you don't totally take everything in, only it's like that all the time. It's really freaking me out. I'm scared I'm going insane or something, although when I went to see a doctor she said I was approaching it rationally. When I look in the mirror the face I see seems alien to the way I feel inside. Sometimes when I talk to people I get the feeling that they are not real, like I'm talking to a robot or something.
There are a couple of things I think it could be; firstly, I have A Level exams next month (although I'm not actually that concerned about them). Secondly, I saw a play two weeks ago called 'The Cut' which kind of freaked me out - embarrasingly I have a phobia of blood and I had to walk out the play for fifteen minutes because it freaked me out. Then I worried about why it disturbed me so much, and that was really when I started feeling anxious. 
Also, the moment where my anxiety totally started was in my boyfriend's room; about a month before that I had tried hash cake for the first time (I had never even been drunk before). I took too much and it freaked me out, so perhaps being back there was a reminder of it. When I started panicking I just felt like I had to get out of the room. 
Does this sound like DP/DR? Sorry, I don't know much about this and I'd really appreciate some advice.


----------



## fraddykat (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes it seems as if you are having panic attacks related to the feeling of unreality. I have been struggling with this feeling since Oct., I had a bad reaction to zoloft and have still not found relief. I am taking klonopin , it seems to help but makes me tired.

Back in highschool I tried pot for the first & last time and had a very bad reaction to it. I hallucinated badly and it took years for me to feel "normal" again. Pot is no good for DP/DR or anxiety , it makes it worse and is notorious for bringing on DP/DR/ Anxiety.

It gets better hang in there , you are probably just overwhelmed and need take a break.

All the very best

Carrie


----------

